# quick one prop!!!wheel chair pop-up!!!



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I had a few things I wasn't sure what I was going to do with but I got this cool idea!!!!The Wheel chair pop-up!!! came out cool but sorry guys still haven't got my cam. back from freaking sony!!!o well I might break the bank(the wife lol)and just bye A vid cam this weekend....

well here are some pic's of the set-up!!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

LOL! You are unstoppable, man! Great prop!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

That is great!


----------

